# SKY IT'S back!



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Well after selling the 34 it was almost impossible to find a beast that ticked all the right boxes but i found it so here you have it:










What do you think?


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Hmmmm 911???


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

TVR?


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

OK guys just teasing, here's the beast in the flesh: 



























































































I also caught the neighbours rides out today too:
(The husband drives the Bentley & the wife drives the black 612!!! the red one was visiting)


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Thats gorgeous Legan!!!!
Although Silver is not my cup of tea I still love the 996TT. Well done in finding a Turbo S as I know they're a bit thin on the ground at the moment. LOVE the GT2 spoiler as opposed to the std TT dynamic wing.
Out of interest, how do you find the Tiptrionic 'box on the Turbo??? I test drove a 996 C2S a while back and I must admit I was left a bit disappointed.

Also WHERE the hell do you live that the neighbours drive Ferrari's and Bentleys???? I thought I was doing well in the fact that MY neighbours have an RS4 and an RS6 :chuckle: :chuckle:

Oh, and WHAT is it that the chap across the road is selling "2 for £10" 

Scott


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

ohh i like that, whats the full specs?


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Thought it was a 911. 

That is stunning!! Very nice indeed :bowdown1::smokin:


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

tarmac terror said:


> Thats gorgeous Legan!!!!
> Although Silver is not my cup of tea I still love the 996TT. Well done in finding a Turbo S as I know they're a bit thin on the ground at the moment. LOVE the GT2 spoiler as opposed to the std TT dynamic wing.
> Out of interest, how do you find the Tiptrionic 'box on the Turbo??? I test drove a 996 C2S a while back and I must admit I was left a bit disappointed.
> 
> ...


Scott, the tip box is great, no more burning clutch to worry about & both hands holding on to the steering wheel feels in control too, it's definately the way forward as the R35 GTR has gone.
I'm not a fan of the 2WD C2S as i've never liked cars with more than 300BHP that only have 2 wheel drive, just not clever unless you are a racing car driver as i'm just Mr normal, but then even the professionals can lose it when off gaurd!

Neighbours: I live in the middle of nowhere on a A road, one of the famous neighbours is 'Lee Westwood' the Professional Golfer, he lives further down the road on a 10 acre pad worth millions

2 for £10 meals, Credit crunch prices as all Hotels & Pubs are doing them now. It's the only way forward for those business nowadays


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

the techarts can be marmite sometimes, i like this one i have to admit 

must be a different kind of animal compared to the GTR, which one do you prefer?


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Hi welcome back...didn't know you'd gone 

Nice car, neighbours cars are okay...hehehe!! 

Me
x


----------



## johnsy_GTI-R (Aug 26, 2008)

a right porker!


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Cool, could tell it was a 911 from 1st pic but I got a massive smile when I saw it was the TechArt!

Im so tempted now to trade in my 525d and put the extra a month towards a 911. Ive seen a nice white 911TT up for sale.
I dont suppose you could PM me what you paid for the car and mileage etc, Im not well up on the 911's even though their my favourite car.

What are the back seats like for putting a child seat in?

Thanks Baz


----------



## Crosssr (Apr 17, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

That looks like it might be a tad nippy ? LOL.

Lovely looking machine.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

ChristianR said:


> ohh i like that, whats the full specs?




Here's a link
TECHART Program for 996 Turbo: GT Street - CEC - Claus Ettensberger

This car i have is believed to be running 530-550 BHP
I have the price list from when this car was converted & it cost upto £61,000 to convert the car from new, bearing in mind the list price
of a std. 996 Turbo was £89,000 at that time!!! It really is as Awesome as it looks, i'm well pleased with it. :thumbsup:
I do perfer this to the R34 GTR as it's auto tip, or maybe it's just me getting old?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Very nice 

Is it too late to get the GTR back????? :nervous:


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

how much was it if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

You got one at last then....looks v.nice


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Awesome!!!!!!!!

I must resist!!!!!

Rob


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

That is just soooo nice.... I want one....


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Stunning mate.....not sure its a worthy replacement seeing as its auto.......but god damn that looks sexy!!


Harry


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Holy shit thats nice! Nuff said...


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Stunning car :thumbsup:


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Damn that's nice and a tippy too,must be just a little bit of a beast.


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

NOW we're talking!!


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Legan, let me no when you come to sell it, Id be very interested!

Baz


----------



## G4VSA (Oct 24, 2006)

That is one badass machine, it looks soooooooooo nice, fair play mate and hope you enjoy it.
Out of interest what do you do for career cos im obviously in wrong one lol.


----------



## SB-Performance (Jul 27, 2008)

Im a big fan of 911's, awesome car mate, just wish I could afford one.


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow that certainly has put my faith back into Porsches, I always wondered what a Skyline owner would swap over too- such a good choice.

I wonder if you are still on the Skyline side of the fence or hopped over to ze Germans..


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

G4VSA said:


> Out of interest what do you do for career cos im obviously in wrong one lol.


I own a Car Sales Business, Landlord/Property developer, own a few houses n shops plus also a Shopping Centre, Own a Restaurant & a Garment Printing Company.
And it all didn't happen overnight mate!....22 years of hard graft (37 at the mo.) and i'm still working like a slave on my hands & Knees most days! It may sound like a good place to be but the pressure is unbareable & many sleepless nights so don't feel in the slightest bit jealous as some days i wish i'd only had 1 house, 1 job & 1 car then i could go to the pub every other night.:bawling:

To be honest i bought the 996 2 weeks ago & i've not even used it due to having no time to enjoy it but it's just one of those things us Humans do i suppose or life would be meaningless right?

In the words of a Good friend who's also on this forum:
"Life's not a rehersal mate, you don't get a 2nd chance so just do what you got to do & live how you want to live"

I hope that gives you a kick in the rear to get you on track in life & maybe very soon you too will have a car like this?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

:thumbsup: to all the hard work Legan


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

that looks spot on!


----------



## G4VSA (Oct 24, 2006)

sky 1t said:


> I own a Car Sales Business, Landlord/Property developer, own a few houses n shops plus also a Shopping Centre, Own a Restaurant & a Garment Printing Company.
> And it all didn't happen overnight mate!....22 years of hard graft (37 at the mo.) and i'm still working like a slave on my hands & Knees most days! It may sound like a good place to be but the pressure is unbareable & many sleepless nights so don't feel in the slightest bit jealous as some days i wish i'd only had 1 house, 1 job & 1 car then i could go to the pub every other night.:bawling:
> 
> To be honest i bought the 996 2 weeks ago & i've not even used it due to having no time to enjoy it but it's just one of those things us Humans do i suppose or life would be meaningless right?
> ...



BLOODY hell mate, fair play to you then, and may i say that you obviously deserve to have a tasty car like that as you obviously work bloody hard for it and need something thats fun in your life. :thumbsup:


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Yum yum yum yum yum yum yum yum yum yum.. etc ...


----------

